# EMS South Africa



## Krishna008 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have heard that EMS in South Africa is gnarly. I saw the documentary "Tell Me and I Will Forget" online. I definitely recommend watching it. They respond go calls in some pretty quick rides. I also read a book called Paramedico which i also recommend that includes a paramedics journey through several countries. It seems like there if significantly more traumas there with all the violence present. HIV is also rampant. A while back i looked into paramedic school in South Africa. Has anyone heard anything else about it?


----------



## SandpitMedic (Apr 24, 2014)

Just a thank you for the mentioning of that documentary. Very good show. Crazy. Really puts things in perspective.

Two thumbs up.


----------



## Tunamate (Jul 5, 2014)

I see this post is a few months old but as a paramedic in SA.... I'd say it has it's unique flair for emergency services and the people who do it. I love this place, it's home and I wouldn't trade it for anything.


----------

